#ubuntu-us-nc 2011-06-27
<_marx_> nawrite
 * _marx_ testing
<_marx_> "classic 2d"
<_marx_> done the things that result in freezes with unity and classic
<_marx_> walk away and let the screensaver kick in
<_marx_> that usually results in a mouse cursor working, keyboard working (c-a-fx works) and a black screen
#ubuntu-us-nc 2011-06-28
<milleja46> huh, that's odd the netsplit didn't happen here...
<holstein> milleja46: o/
<milleja46> holstein: don't see how this channel was except from the netsplit very strange
<holstein> eh... probably just not anyone on that server or servers that went down are logged in here
<_marx_> what's up MarkB1
<MarkB1> _marx_: still working @ UNC S.O.M. -- may be moving on, b4 too long
<MarkB1> if you know anyone that needs a home: http://bit.ly/1032LauraLane -- Mary Anne died on 20 April of brain cancer, so.........
<MarkB1> it's time to move on, in N ways
<_marx_> so to hear that
<_marx_> sorry to hear that
<MarkB1> almost 2 years, it was a long struggle
<MarkB1> _marx_: I am usually in Yadkinville on Saturdays
<MarkB1> _marx_: still carpenting and ubu'ing?
<_marx_> yep to both
<_marx_> although current unity doesn't like my hardware
<_marx_> and work is kinda part time
<MarkB1> _marx_: I am considering running Linux-Mint, when they get a 64-bit KDE release ... for 11.0x
<MarkB1> Debian makes a great server OS - my desktop experience has been very good, but not as polished as Mint
<MarkB1> Unity/G3 is about where KDE 4.0 was... it seems
<_marx_> i've been trying out a few things in virtualbox may just go xubuntu
<MarkB1> good idea (vbox)
<MarkB1> I was really impressed w/latest linux mint -- runs on latest Thinkpad and a full-up "mmedia" Ideapad (son works for Lenovo)
<MarkB1> except I have never liked gnome as a desktop -- xfce is better
 * _marx_ has lust attack
<MarkB1> I don't own those machines -- I have an older T-400, it's been great
 * _marx_ off for a bit going to look at a tree job; results of last night's stormy weather
<MarkB1> oh no... more cleanup at LLane
<MarkB1> crap
<bac> hi MarkB1
<MarkB1> bac: howdy brad, been meaning to somehow get up w/you!
#ubuntu-us-nc 2011-06-30
<kaipanoi_> Anyone else feel that AT&T MPLS Ethernet outage last Monday? :/
<holstein> kaipanoi_: apparently im on the fringes of civilization
<holstein> i can only get charter, or really crap DSL
<holstein> milleja46: o/
<milleja46> holstein: hi
<kaipanoi_> I meant at work. We have fiber ethernet. There was a major outage. Sucked hard.
<kaipanoi_> where is this fringe, you speak of? :)
<holstein> downtown asheville ;)
<holstein> i can see the court house from my front porch, but i can get decent upload speeds :/
<MarkB1> charter used to have a good deal bundle in Haywood cty ... but that was yearns ago, and they were starting to oversubscribe even then
<kaipanoi_> sounds right for Asheville ;)
#ubuntu-us-nc 2011-07-01
<_marx_> MarkB1: i'll do an email bump for ubuntu hour in winston, 7-9 see that BugeyeD
<_marx_> plug, you know the kenmelvin list
<jack_^> anybody want a google+ invite?
<holstein> jack_^: o/
<holstein> at least i think i do...
<holstein> mikeh789 at the gmail
<jack_^> pm me your email addy
 * holstein high-fives jack_^ :)
<jack_^> holstein: kk i attempted to invite you
<holstein> jack_^: yeah... i think im in
<jack_^> good deal
<holstein> jack_^: thanks
<Jester_>  Hey have any of you got a wusb54gs usb network adapter to work on ubuntu 10.04? I have been searching for a good write-up for days and everything I have tried does not work.
<holstein> Jester_: hows it work with ndiswrapper?
<Jester_> I can install the driver but the device is not recognized
<MarkB1> _marx_: ???
<_marx_> well the wiki remains incredibly slow
<_marx_> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NorthCarolinaTeam/Events/WinstonHour?highlight=%28CategoryNorthCarolinaTeamUpcomingEvents%29|%28^NorthCarolinaTeam%2FEvents%2F.*%29
<_marx_> MarkB1: ^
<_marx_> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Hour
<MarkB1> _marx_: thanks
<MarkB1> any developers (Ubu, python, anything) ever show up for these? or sysadmins?
<_marx_> BugeyeD does python and is definitely a sysadmin
<MarkB1> do you know where he works?  winston area?
<MarkB1> _marx_: I may catch up w/you all on 9 july (usually, working on 1032 L.Lane for showing)
<bac> hi MarkB1
<MarkB1> bac: howdy Brad
<jack__> holstein: was my video choppy at all? im running this on an old machine and my load is through the roof
<holstein> jack__: nah... it was smooth
<jack__> good deal
<holstein> webcam looking, but smooth
 * milleja46 works with python right now :P (with pyqt of course :D)
<MarkB1> not many folks I know complain about Python -- esp. if they come from PHP, Java et al
<MarkB1> I did 1 yr of perl, after 1 - 2 yrs of Python -- painful
<milleja46> after seeing python vb.net is painful
<milleja46> python, vb.net*
<_marx_> wow, lowes.com has crashed
<MarkB1> _marx_: no wow, I used to work 4 them -- a lot of NIH java tech -- at least they used vanilla WebSphere
#ubuntu-us-nc 2011-07-02
<BugeyeD> _marx_: if i'm in town (questionable at this point), i'll suck down some java sure
<BugeyeD> MarkB1: wow, biggers ... haven't seen that name in awhile. :)
<BugeyeD> MarkB1: i work in winston at 5-points (stratford/1st/miller/country club). i'm a sysadmin among other things, and use python daily.
<_marx_> you don't do any python eh BugeyeD
<BugeyeD> MarkB1: doesn't make me good at python necessarily, and i certainly don't consider myself a developer. i just write my own tools.
<BugeyeD> _marx_: love python. just saw in the scrollback someone mentioning folks not complaining about python if they'd come from another language.
<BugeyeD> _marx_: i was a perl captive for years. i now *hate* dealing with perl. python has me somewhat spoiled.
<BugeyeD> of course there's nothing necessarily wrong with perl - but python does seem to fit me better.
<BugeyeD> _marx_: i'm wearing a morningdew shirt today. didn't get a chance to walk into a starbucks. :)
<_marx_> ah that would have been cool :)
<_marx_> hell were it to krankies; i think there's a rift there
<BugeyeD> i visit krankies sometimes, but mostly just the airstream and the owner of that is an old friend. i do downtown when you call mostly. :)
<_marx_> the airstream on reynolda?
<BugeyeD> MarkB1: were you one of the friends-of-zope awhile back? if so, you still doing that? and is that why you asked about python devs?
<BugeyeD> _marx_: yup. tommy priest runs that thing. at least i think he does. he seems to be in charge, and i think he does the facebook page too.
<_marx_> oh i guess that is easy to get to from where you work
<_marx_> i hit the dt one when working in old salem or at gateway
<BugeyeD> MarkB1: i tried getting into plone, and loved it but skinning it for customers was rediculously intricate (5 books later, i know that it takes something like 5 languages to do a good job of it - or at least it used to).
<BugeyeD> MarkB1: despite my hatred/distrust for php, i've been using concrete5 cms for customers and have been happy so far.
<BugeyeD> _marx_: yeah, it's like a 2 minute drive including stoplights. i still get the same thing - a double macchiato sweetened a bit. good stuff. not at all what starbucks sells.
 * BugeyeD is settling down with a little vino now, and will contemplate a krankies' macchiato tomorrow morning ... caffeine and python. num num num.
#ubuntu-us-nc 2016-06-30
<minecraftedu> hey
<minecraftedu> i need help and wich channel should i go to to get ubuntu help
<ChinnoDog> Driveby
